# Canning jars



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

Walmart jars vs Ball or any other high end. Is there a major difference besides price?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

There are a few threads about this very subject. Here is one that mentions why not to buy the Walmart jars (Mainstays).

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/walmart-brand-canning-jars-mainstay-16424/


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Here is a thread from a different forum about the jars and lids failing.

http://familycow.proboards.com/thread/62805/dangerous-canning-lids


----------



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

Solid info
I only use the Walmart ones for stuff to be consumed quickly. Ball for long term - but honestly - knock on wood - I have ha 3 breaks in my career and all were Ball ones. But canning some green beans with Walmart soon to come out hope no breaks


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

If I have to buy jars (and it isn't that often) I buy Golden Harvest as they are made by the same company as Ball, but are priced a little cheaper. I don't buy Mainstay jars or lids.


----------

